# Dunnes Stores "Value Card": When are vouchers due out?



## jasonr

Has anyone received Dunnes Stores Value vouchers recently or do you know when they are due out?


----------



## remey

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

No I havent received some in a while actually and was wondering the same myself!


----------



## tara83

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I rang and was told they were due in August but they couldn't give a date.  I'm excepting around 160 in vouchers from the 25% back offer  so hopefully wil get them soon.


----------



## Phibbleberry

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I spoke to them yesterday...they told me August too..didn't say quite when though...

They told my Mam recently that they put it back by two months in order to do it before the back-to-school buy instead of early Summer...


----------



## jasonr

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

This all sounds dodgy to me, were'nt they supposed to issue them every 4 months. They probably waiting until the sale is finished before issuing them. Bad form me thinks!!!


----------



## z105

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Received mine yesterday !


----------



## aoc

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

got mine yesterday too..


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I posted on this last year because months went by and I got no vouchers.   As my wife shops all the time in Dunnes we were due a lot.  Ringing their helpline wasn't very assuring as the replies were in line with whats above.   When they eventually came they were much much less than we'd expected.  We bought wine in their 25% promotion last year and these alone would have given us €25 but we only got about €40.

One problem with what you get is you've no way of calculating if its accurate.   wouldn't it be better if they gave you a statement with a list of dates in one column, your purchases beside that and in the final column the number of points you'd earned.  As it is there is no transperancy and you have to accept in good faith if they give you a 25% promotion that you actually get the points for that


----------



## Bubbly Scot

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I got mine yesterday too. Was Eur 8 which surprised me really as I don't shop there very much and I usually forget the card!


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



FredBloggs said:


> One problem with what you get is you've no way of calculating if its accurate.


Keep your receipts?


----------



## z105

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



> I posted on this last year because months went by and I got no vouchers. As my wife shops all the time in Dunnes we were due a lot. Ringing their helpline wasn't very assuring as the replies were in line with whats above. When they eventually came they were much much less than we'd expected. We bought wine in their 25% promotion last year and these alone would have given us €25 but we only got about €40.
> 
> One problem with what you get is you've no way of calculating if its accurate. wouldn't it be better if they gave you a statement with a list of dates in one column, your purchases beside that and in the final column the number of points you'd earned. As it is there is no transperancy and you have to accept in good faith if they give you a 25% promotion that you actually get the points for that


Have to agree it's a bit mind boggling. I kept a receipt for champagne I bought in a 30% off sale but still can't calculate if it is right or not, because I cannot calculate whether i actually got 30% off in vouchers due to my other shopping since the last vouchers came out.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Is it not like _Tesco _- e.g. 1 point for every €1 spent with the details of points obtained and balance to date on each receuipt?


----------



## Protocol

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

The DS valucard receipts have no ongoing or accumulated balance.


----------



## Mrs Mac

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I got mine in the post today if this is any help.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



ClubMan said:


> Keep your receipts?


 
Life is too short for this!  It should be transperant


----------



## oldtimer

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Mrs Oldtimer got hers yesterday and is fuming. She constantly buys clothes but each time homeware and clothes is zero vouchers. No satisafaction from customer care. In all she got €8 in grocery vouchers - expected a lot more. Tesco is much more transparent - the receipt tells you exactly how many points you get and also the accumulation.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



FredBloggs said:


> Life is too short for this!


Moot point if they don't have the required details as mentioned above but how exactly does keeping receipts cause you such hassle?!  It's a good way to keep an automatic spending diary too.


----------



## CatherineB

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Customer service instore have nothing to do with clubcards, other than taking in forms. Take any complaints to the clubcard line or Head Office (Now on Georges Street). I am sick to death of getting hassled by people while on till about it, the phone line won't answer, I can't give change on the vouchers etc.

They did come out roughly every 4 months, there was one at Easter and now one in August, seems right to me. It does say on receipts how many points earned. If you spend €200 and used your clubcard, it'll say 'Points earned in this transaction- 20'. But yes, they will not give your current balance.


----------



## rmelly

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



FredBloggs said:


> Life is too short for this! It should be transperant


 
Think of the trees.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



ClubMan said:


> Moot point if they don't have the required details as mentioned above but how exactly does keeping receipts cause you such hassle?!  It's a good way to keep an automatic spending diary too.


 
I have enough paperwork as it is.  Mrs Bloggs buys all her groceries with Visa Card.  I get the e version of the statment so I always have access to 6 mths and keep track of expenditure that way.  Dunnes isn't a weekly buy - it could be daily - so there would be lots of receipts.  Also Dunnes don't pinpoint the dates the vouchers relate to so how could you reconcile them in?

would be much better if there was a running total on their receipts.


----------



## Eithneangela

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Got  mine yesterday - really annoyed that they only apply to supermarket - I think I'll go back to switching between Tesco and Lidl


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

Shopping anywhere mainly or solely to get loyalty points is arguably a bad idea.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



ClubMan said:


> Shopping anywhere mainly or solely to get loyalty points is arguably a bad idea.


 
i have to agree with that.   

I was going to buy wine in the last wine promotion so I'd have it for an upcoming family occassion.  The day of the promotion I happened to be in Super Valu noted the price of the wine I wanted and when I went to Dunnes Stores that evening to buy it saw it was 26.87% more expensive!  ( I still remember the exact figures)

Naturally i went back to Super Valu bought the wine - but it was well gone before the family occassion


----------



## rmelly

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



FredBloggs said:


> i have to agree with that.
> 
> I was going to buy wine in the last wine promotion so I'd have it for an upcoming family occassion. The day of the promotion I happened to be in Super Valu noted the price of the wine I wanted and when I went to Dunnes Stores that evening to buy it saw it was 26.87% more expensive! ( I still remember the exact figures)
> 
> Naturally i went back to Super Valu bought the wine - but it was well gone before the family occassion


 
you seem to buy a fair bit of wine...


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



rmelly said:


> you seem to buy a fair bit of wine...


Or as _Basil Fawlty _would say _"You obviously drink a lot, sir"_.


----------



## NHG

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I think the groceries (gold coloured) vouchers can be used in any dept but the other ones only in hardware and drapery detartments.


----------



## Leitz

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I do most of my shopping with Tesco as it's great to get the points when you buy petrol too. I decided to get a Dunnes clubcard for when I buy clothing/homeware. It's great. Dunnes are obviously trying to pull in those who are shopping elsewhere as in the past few months I have recived 10e off vouchers when you spend 40e in groceries and just the other day received 8e in vouchers for groceries. Perhaps those of you with Dunnes clubcards should sign up with Tesco


----------



## Ciadan

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



Leitz said:


> I do most of my shopping with Tesco as it's great to get the points when you buy petrol too. I decided to get a Dunnes clubcard for when I buy clothing/homeware. It's great. Dunnes are obviously trying to pull in those who are shopping elsewhere as in the past few months I have recived 10e off vouchers when you spend 40e in groceries and just the other day received 8e in vouchers for groceries. Perhaps those of you with Dunnes clubcards should sign up with Tesco



I don't know when I last received voucher from Dunnes - but I reckon it's easily over 6 months.  I haven't shopped there for ages (used to do my weekly shop there... the lack of vouchers was one of the things that made me move).  Anyhooo... lo & behold I receive vouchers in the post today - €38 worth.... there's no way I've built up 3800 in the last 3/4 months!  Maybe they're trying to lure me back!


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



rmelly said:


> you seem to buy a fair bit of wine...


 
Somebody has to test it for quality


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

I find it quite easy to check the points and generally find that they are right.  Do 99.99999999999999999% of my grocery shopping in Dunnes and always use Visa for handyness sake.  Because of this the receipts (which are kept for reconciliation with statement) are easily checked.

IMHO Dunnes system is quite basic as compared to others such as M&S and Tesco.  I asked some time ago if Dunnes would be introducing an order in system for clothes such as Marks have but their vague answer left a lot to be desired.


----------



## CatherineB

What do you mean by that..order in from the warehouse/another store? Because there's so many Dunnes, they do send stuff to be put on hold in another store. The one I work in is in Dublin city centre, we frequently interstore clothes to Galway, Athlone etc. Also very easy to get someone to ring another store which has the item and placing it on hold there.


----------



## Sue Ellen

CatherineB said:


> What do you mean by that..order in from the warehouse/another store? Because there's so many Dunnes, they do send stuff to be put on hold in another store. The one I work in is in Dublin city centre, we frequently interstore clothes to Galway, Athlone etc. Also very easy to get someone to ring another store which has the item and placing it on hold there.



By this I mean the system that M&S have where one can order a particular item in colour/size they require and it can quite often come in from the warehouse the next day.  

I have dealt with the Customer Service desks in Dunnes but as you say it is a question of getting a helpful assistant who is willing to ring around branches to see if it is available.  The M&S system because computerised can show on screen what is immediately available from stock.


----------



## z105

> Do 99.99999999999999999% of my grocery shopping in Dunnes



May I ask where you do your other 00.000000000000000001% of your shopping and what that 00.000000000000000001% consists of ?


----------



## CatherineB

sueellen said:


> By this I mean the system that M&S have where one can order a particular item in colour/size they require and it can quite often come in from the warehouse the next day.
> 
> I have dealt with the Customer Service desks in Dunnes but as you say it is a question of getting a helpful assistant who is willing to ring around branches to see if it is available. The M&S system because computerised can show on screen what is immediately available from stock.


 

Nah we have a computerised stock system too, shows what's in our stockroom and every other store.


----------



## FredBloggs

Havealaugh said:


> May I ask where you do your other 00.000000000000000001% of your shopping and what that 00.000000000000000001% consists of ?


 
Well if its by value its probably in Lidl or Aldi


----------



## Bubbly Scot

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



ClubMan said:


> Shopping anywhere mainly or solely to get loyalty points is arguably a bad idea.


 
I see points as a "bonus". I shop in Tesco mostly, get points on the weekly shop and the petrol but also get 5 cents off a litre of petrol once a week with a voucher for spending over €50.

Last vouchers from there went a long way to getting school stationary, especially in light of the recent "buy 2 get a third free" offer they recently had in that department.

The Dunnes card is something I have in my bag and use if I remember I have it.

Either way though, it's always nice to get something for "nothing".



> I think the groceries (gold coloured) vouchers can be used in any dept but the other ones only in hardware and drapery detartments.


 
According to the blurb that came with the vouchers, the gold can be used anywhere. That said, the woman behind me in the store earlier today discovered she couldn't use them to buy cigarettes (might be other restrictions I don't know about).


----------



## rmelly

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



Bubbly Scot said:


> Either way though, it's always nice to get something for "nothing".


 
You're not really getting something for 'nothing' - you're getting a small reward for giving what the retailer and it's suppliers consider to be valuable information on your shopping habits, that they can analyse and make use of to increase sales.


----------



## aoc

If you have vouchers for textiles / homeware only you can actually buy a dunnes gift voucher with it and then use the gift voucher in the groceries part or vice versa......... lovely dunnes employee told me.......... so means you can use them really wherever you want to.


Did the tesco petrol thing - got the voucher in store, then got € 50 petrol,use the voucher and got € 2.50 back, so didn't really think it was worth while... (don't have a tesco's in our town so have to travel say 20/25 mins to get to one)


----------



## CatherineB

aoc said:


> If you have vouchers for textiles / homeware only you can actually buy a dunnes gift voucher with it and then use the gift voucher in the groceries part or vice versa......... lovely dunnes employee told me.......... so means you can use them really wherever you want to.




No you can't, it says on the back 'Cannot be used to purchase gift vouchers/cards'. You just got someone who didn't know that.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



Ciadan said:


> I don't know when I last received voucher from Dunnes - but I reckon it's easily over 6 months. I haven't shopped there for ages (used to do my weekly shop there... the lack of vouchers was one of the things that made me move). Anyhooo... lo & behold I receive vouchers in the post today - €38 worth.... there's no way I've built up 3800 in the last 3/4 months! Maybe they're trying to lure me back!


 

We got ours yesterday and they were way more than we were expecting too.   We have shifted a fair degree of our purchases to Lidl in the past 6 mths although Mrs Bloggs still buys smaller groceries (milk bread etc) on a daily basis in Dunnes.  when she saw the vouchers she said "I wonder are they trying to lure me back!" and I remembered your post.

In the past when we've been purchasing nearly exclusively in Dunnes we've got less vouchers - go figure.


----------



## Cahir

I got less vouchers than I was expecting this time and I shop quite a lot in Dunnes as it's handy.


----------



## eileen alana

I got the grand total of 39 euro in green coloured vouchers today, I spend approx 70 to 80 euro per week in Dunnes and had 3768 points.


----------



## sandrat

when i worked in dunnes in my student years you used to have a voucher pouch where you could  only exchange cash for vouchers but i guess these days with gift cards things have changed somewhat. Geez I feel old


----------



## MB05

I exchanged the textiles/hardware one's a number of times for gift vouchers.  I did it in different shops too.  It is not just one person who didn't know if that is the case.  I had a lot of these vouchers around Christmas time and I had no hassle transferring them.  A manager had to do it once as the girl couldn't get it to work.

I think the first time I did it I was buying something with a value less than the voucher so I asked if it would be possible to put the rest on a gift card.  They agreed and once I knew I could do it I exchanged the rest of my vouchers for gift cards.

Try it they can only say no!


----------



## bond-007

I just wish they would stop asking me if I have a clubcard.


----------



## CatherineB

Lol, what's so hard about saying no? No-one's going to badger you asking you why you don't have one, throwing the form in your face.

We have to ask. If you're on tills for hours and you forget to ask one person, that person will always produce the card when the sale is done and go absolutely mental. One reduced a girl I work with to tears one day. The sale will always be small and mean they've lost out on a whole 10 points or something, ughh. People do moan about this to head office too. I don't ask people who look like they're tourists/people who look too young to care about having one and in general, men, unless there's a wife somewhere.

Also- you're not supposed to exchange valueclub vouchers for gift cards, obviously it goes on but I've never been asked to do it, or seen anyone being asked to.


----------



## bond-007

Actually one checkout person did badger me one day. She asked why I didn't want one. I was not amused tbh. 

You would think after going in there almost every day they would know that you don't want one?


----------



## Brianne

bond-007 said:


> Actually one checkout person did badger me one day. She asked why I didn't want one. I was not amused tbh.
> 
> You would think after going in there almost every day they would know that you don't want one?



As you are shopping there anyway, why don't you want one? We just got ours in the mail and have a total of 85 Euros between textiles and groceries. I usually use mine to buy the extra stuff for Christmas


----------



## Gondola

I also got 5 euro in grocery vouchers this week. I think it is quite good, actually, as I buy little things at Dunnes and I am a one person family...


----------



## rmelly

Brianne said:


> As you are shopping there anyway, why don't you want one?


 
As per my post above:



> You're not really getting something for 'nothing' - you're getting a small reward for giving what the retailer and it's suppliers consider to be valuable information on your shopping habits, that they can analyse and make use of to increase sales.


 
So anyone with privacy concerns may not want to participate - they shouldn't be badgered for not wishing to take part in a marketing exercise.


----------



## eileen alana

rmelly said:


> As per my post above:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone with privacy concerns may not want to participate - they shouldn't be badgered for not wishing to take part in a marketing exercise.


 

I really am not bothered whether Dunnes Stores are analyzing my weekly shop, I would be far more concerned about my privacy been compromised from data and personal details stored in stolen laptops from State bodies.


----------



## rmelly

> I really am not bothered whether Dunnes Stores are analyzing my weekly shop


 
Neither am I, but it is something I considered before signing up, as I'm sure others have done.


----------



## bond-007

rmelly said:


> So anyone with privacy concerns may not want to participate - they shouldn't be badgered for not wishing to take part in a marketing exercise.


Exactly, I don't want anyone knowing what I spend my money on. I am a bit of a conspiracy theorist and I guess I am a bit paranoid about what is being done with the data gathered.


----------



## rmelly

bond-007 said:


> I am a bit of a conspiracy theorist and I guess I am a bit paranoid about what is being done with the data gathered.


 
Hope you're not browsing with this then...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=91162

I have a feeling we'll be hearing a lot more about security & privacy issues...


----------



## Celtwytch

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*



oldtimer said:


> Mrs Oldtimer got hers yesterday and is fuming. She constantly buys clothes but each time homeware and clothes is zero vouchers.


 
That's because those vouchers are only issued if there has been a promotion on those departments (eg 25% back on purchases made over a particular weekend, or something like that).  It doesn't mean that points have not been earned on those purchases; those points would go towards the standard vouchers.


----------



## christine

*Re: dunnes stores Value Card*

No I havent received some at all and was wondering whats going on


----------



## Sue Ellen

Hi Christine,

Welcome to AAM.

You will need to ring Dunnes Stores helpline to ask them about your vouchers. so you may be able to get it later.

I have also removed your full name from your post as it is not a good idea to give too much personal information on sites.


----------

